# Alcohol soaked cherries



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I had a ton of cherries a couple of years ago that I put up and I did so many different things with them. Dehydrated, canned, juiced, froze, jammed, sauced, made canned drink mixes ... and then I just started stuffing them in jars with different types of alcohol. Brandy, whiskey, amaretto ... I have so many jars of drunk cherries....but now I don't know what to do with them. I don't really drink much anymore so eating them is really not an option. 

A few things that have crossed my mind are to dehydrate them and use them in Christmas baked stuff like fruitcake ... but really, I need more ideas. What should I do with all this intoxicated fruit ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Chocolate covered cherries!!!!

Great Christmas presents.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Send them to me ! I'll be sure to put them to the proper use right quick !die:


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I had a ton of cherries a couple of years ago that I put up and I did so many different things with them. Dehydrated, canned, juiced, froze, jammed, sauced, made canned drink mixes ... and then I just started stuffing them in jars with different types of alcohol. Brandy, whiskey, amaretto ... I have so many jars of drunk cherries....but now I don't know what to do with them. I don't really drink much anymore so eating them is really not an option.


You know the actual old timey name for that is "Cherry Bounce"? 

http://beekman1802.com/recipes/two-cherry-bounce-cocktails/

I would dry them and put them in fruit cake, well after I ate half a jar!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Rum cakes, fruit cakes, chocolate covered cherries, tea biscuits, BROWNIES, chocolate chip and cherry cookies, shortbread cookies with a cherry on top, vanilla ICE-CREAM with cherry chunks, make a sauce for icecream (vodka + cherry sauce is common around here) errrmm... And so much more! 

If there is a lot left over from the recipes above, you can give them away as gifts - put them in glass jars, tie it with a pretty ribbon and attach a cute tag with what it is.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Run them through a food processor to liquefy them and add it to a glass of coke would be my first thought..

I've got a jar of them soaking in shine sitting on my counter..


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

PrettyPaisley, what is the recipe/method for this? I want to make some :sing:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not much to it.. stuff a jar full of cherries, usually Maraschino, then fill to the top with your favorite liquor... I prefer Everclear or Shine for the added kick.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Not much to it.. stuff a jar full of cherries, usually Maraschino, then fill to the top with your favorite liquor... I prefer Everclear or Shine for the added kick.[/QUOTE
> 
> Do I have to water bath them?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> Not much to it.. stuff a jar full of cherries, usually Maraschino, then fill to the top with your favorite liquor... I prefer Everclear or Shine for the added kick.


No, no, no, NOT maraschino cherries, bleech! 

I posted one link above on how to make them, here is another.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/To-Make-an-Excellent-Cherry-Bounce-394679

I used to make this when I live in Door County, WI, and cherries were everywhere!! Oh and I don't strain the fruit from the juice, I just put it all into the jars.

Anna


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If you heat them won't the alcohol vaporize and just leave the flavor behind? Then you could dry them or use in cookies, muffins, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I didn't really use any proper method. I just filled Fido jars with cherries then poured whatever liquor sounded good right on top. Then I closed up the jar and put them on a shelf. For a couple of years.


----------



## Crikket (Sep 17, 2012)

So, can I do this with just any fruit? How about peaches?? :happy2:


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Crikket said:


> So, can I do this with just any fruit? How about peaches?? :happy2:


Yes, you can, but I don't use the Peach Pits when I make this!!

http://www.thehungrymouse.com/2008/07/27/peach-ratafia/

Oh, I also just use a tight fitting lid, like a glass mayo jar, or canning lid and ring, not plastic wrap.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Bring me about 6 jars and take a 40lb pig back home with you.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

TripleD said:


> Bring me about 6 jars and take a 40lb pig back home with you.


 
Just send me your address and I am on my way!


----------

